# Don't laugh! Horse Poem.



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Ooooookkkkaaaaaayyyy. 
I wrote a poem about my horse, and please please please don't laugh, it was my first attempt. I'm only showing you guys this cuz I'll never met you. So here goes. 

Borrowed Wings

Toby's hooves lend me wings,
I love his horsey smell. 
And when his head he brings
Closer to my chest
All my worries are out to rest. 

Toby puts other horses to shame
With his golden coat and mane. 
I love him dearly with all my heart,
And I hope we never have to part. 

This poem comes from deep within a young girl's stolen heart. 
For this little girl
Could not write verses
Without getting a headache fit to send her to the nurse's. 

Toby's beauty has inspired
This young girl
To write about her beloved friend
Whose hooves lend her wings. 
- Tobysthebesthorseever

Don't laugh!!! Please!!!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

I wanted someone to say something!!!! But maybe it was so bad....no one had anything to say except to laugh....?


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Pleeeeeaaaassssseeeeee I want to know how other people think it is!!! Is it good? Is it bad? PLEASE!!!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Not laughing at all 

Any poem, prose or story written from the heart is good. You wrote this from the heart and your love for your horse shows through in your words.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay!!!! Someone replied!!!! Thanks you for saying something!!! And thanks for thinking that it is at least okay. My mom said it was good. But moms always say that


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse poems*

i thought it was great and i enjoyed reading it.
many thanks.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*horse poems*

hiya you imspired me to rite one lol.
i think you did a great poem.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh thanks!!! I just love him so much and I know you love your horses too (who couldn't?!!!??) so I'm sure anyone who loves their horses can write a great poem. Who'll you post yours?


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

*will you post yours?


----------



## Ellie Bramel (Jan 18, 2012)

You Took the time to write a poem. That's wonderful! I would never laugh. I have a Duck that I write music and lyrics for. I sing for all of my birds and animals. GINNY GINNY GINGER is the song for my horse.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you. You should post that song!! I can write SONGS, but not lyrics....


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Not laughing! That's fantastic. It rings so true, it doesn't matter if it isn't the most fancy language or anything because it's sincere.


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

*Very Good Job!*

you have done a very good job on your poem and i think you need to keep writing! p.s. my horse is named toby too! but she is a girl though! :wink:
keep up the good work!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. y'all are so nice!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

YOU are adorable!


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

Teehee thanks.


----------

